# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Hibernation in captivity

## fattielumpkin

Does anyone on here let there pits hibernate?  Or do you keep their temps up all year.  Is hibernation required for the breeding process(not breeding, just curious)?

----------


## norm

Don't know, i've been curious about that as well.

----------

